# Cooking fish over an open fire



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

I liked this video, start at 5:20 to see him use his fingers to fillet the fish and then set it up for cooking:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi_pgVlUC8Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

sevenmmm said:


> I liked this video, start at 5:20 to see him use his fingers to fillet the fish and then set it up for cooking:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi_pgVlUC8Y&feature=related


Yea thats neat. I cook fish often over coals, I do use one of the wire baskets that has a long handle. It makes me feel more back to nature--LOL and the fish tastes good too.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

At the end of summer I took my youngest daughter down to the creek nearby our house and we caught a couple of big chub minnows (about 10" long)and cooked them over hot coals. They were probably the best fish we'd ate all summer. 

We just simply scaled them and cut their heads off and then skewered them with shishkabob skewers and placed them directly over the hot coal remains from a big fire we had built earlier. Cooked them for about 5 minutes on one side and then turned them over for about another 3 - 4 minutes and then removed them before the sticks started burning. 

My daughter (10) had never done anything like that before and thought that was the neatest treat she ever had. We also had baked potatoes with our fish as we had mud wrapped a couple of potatoes and buried them under the bank gravel and then built the big fire on top of them. After the fish was cooked we brushed away the coals and dug up the taters. They were baked just right and tasted delicious with the spray butter we had taken along with us.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I was more impressed with the guys canoes....beautiful!

Besides the wrapped in clay method, fish can also be cooked on a plank or a flat rock place in campfire coals.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Gosh really! I'd love to have a canoe like that!


----------

